# Hard Drive



## nob666 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Guys
my original Hard Drive died last week.
What Hard Drives do you recommend ? quiet one ?
Is 7200rpm better than 5400 ?
Thanks very much for the help. I hope


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Go for the Samsung HA250JC - 250gb, 5400rpm, deathly quiet, virtually no vibration, very cool running. By far the best drive for TiVo use I have ever sold, and the most reliable too 

ps. Pete77 will be along in a minute to point out that it is very expensive compared to other 250gb drives and you can get a Samsung HD400LD 400gb (also a good drive, but not as quiet or cool as the HA250JC) for a lot less - so the choice is yours.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Go for the Samsung HA250JC - 250gb, 5400rpm, deathly quiet, virtually no vibration, very cool running. By far the best drive for TiVo use I have ever sold, and the most reliable too
> 
> ps. Pete77 will be along in a minute to point out that it is very expensive compared to other 250gb drives and you can get a Samsung HD400LD 400gb (also a good drive, but not as quiet or cool as the HA250JC) for a lot less - so the choice is yours.


I personally have two of the Samsung HA250JC drives in my Tivo and they are still running after over two years with no errors reported. But I bought them when they cost less than they cost now and cost no more than any other 250Gb hard drive on sale in the marketplace at the time.

I still think that if anyone is planning to use Mode 0 they might be better off with the 400Gb Samsung at a lower price. I'm also amazed that there is still nothing larger yet from Samsung in IDE drives than 400Gb as this now came out quite a while ago.

See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html if you fancy the DIY upgrade option.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I was thinking of buying a 160GB Samsung SP1644N from *Tekheads * as a direct replacement for my possibly failing Tivo1 HDD.

However, I have been won over by the BlindLemon's recommendation for the Samsung HA250JC, but I don't need that much capacity;
the extra 50% will only be filled with Suggestions I don't watch.

I see on the *Samsung site* there is an HA200JC, but I can't find any store stocking either of these models.

Any hints?

Also, presumably drives these days come with Acoustic Management already set to "quiet"?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Eric,

An extensive trawl indicates that the HA200JCs are simply not available any more.

If I was you I would get one of the 250Gb HA250JCs from the lemon and turn Suggestions off.

Think how far you could then go back with Undelete - so I can't see how the extra hard disk space would be truly wasted.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> An extensive trawl indicates that the HA200JCs are simply not available any more.


I suppose that's progress.



> Think how far you could then go back with Undelete - so I can't see how the extra hard disk space would be truly wasted.


I hadn't considered this.



> If I was you I would get one of the 250Gb HA250JCs from the lemon and turn Suggestions off.


I'm probably going to buy a bare 160GB Samsung, in the hopes I can remember how to restore a backup, and that that fixes my reboot problems.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> I'm probably going to buy a bare 160GB Samsung, in the hopes I can remember how to restore a backup, and that that fixes my reboot problems.


Having second thoughts about the price of the HA250JC? Or just refuse to have a 250Gb drive you won't use all of?

I'm sure blindlemon will happilly sell you his Hooch product or you can can always get an image from the thread here if you can't restore your own backup.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Having second thoughts about the price of the HA250JC? Or just refuse to have a 250Gb drive you won't use all of?


More the latter than the former.


> I'm sure blindlemon will happilly sell you his Hooch product or you can can always get an image from the thread here if you can't restore your own backup.


I decided to see if I could restore the backup image I took 3 years ago (!) following Steve Conrad's very clear instructions; seemed to go OK.

I bought a 160GB Samsung from *Tekheads*, which was delivered within 24 hours despite being on the cheapest delivery option; I'm rather impressed. 

Now I'm copying a mere 20 hours of programmes over following *these instructions*, which is taking an age.


----------

